# Hello from Michigan!



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm Melanie and I'm 13 (but less then a month to go!) I have been riding for 4 years, although it will be 5 in late September. I ride at a hunter/jumper barn, and I definitely fall on the jumper side of the spectrum  I'm currently jumping anywhere from 2'=2'9", depending on th horse. 

I don't have my own horse, but I ride a few great schoolies. I ride Leo, an 11 yr old leopard spotted appy, Jack, a 7 yr old paint, and Scooter, a 10 yr old TB.

I almost never get pictures, but here are some:








^that's jack. sorry for the quality, it was scanned in.

This is Scooter, taken last winter:








I don't have any of Leo, sorry!

And although I don't ride him anymore, here are some of my love (and the inspiration of my username), Junior:









As for me... I love horses (obviously), I love to draw (although I'm no good), and I love using smiley faces  I am not a very good conformation critiquer, but i have a big book on it (somewhere) and I like to try. I aska lot of questions, I hate when people don't use correct grammar, I tend to ramble on and on, I digress horribly, and most of my posts are quite pointless. I can't wait to get to know you guys!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome!

I'm in MI too; whereabouts are you located?


----------

